# XenForo bug report thread



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I'm going to lock this topic.
> I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.
> 
> From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report


 

------------------------


This thread is for reporting any bug or annoyance that you find
or to ask for help in post formatting while we all get used to XenForo.

We are quite aware that some of the old IPB bells and whistles are gone.
Some of them will be brought back later, and some will be gone forever.
We ask that you do not gripe about this. Nobody is precisely 'happy' about it.

While this forum software change was forced by an unpleasant occurrence,
it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
Keep looking around, try out the features and options of XenForo, and we'll all learn the quirks of it together.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2012)

1. When viewing a thread, the date in the orange part of the title bar sometimes is too large, the width of the orange div isn't large enough

2. when replying to a thread, there is a slight bug in the forum's recent thread box. The avatar of the last poster doesn't show, instead its the avatar of the person who *started* the thread.


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, didn't notice this thread.
The followers/following thing doesn't work.
My edits doesn't work when I revisit a thread, at least for me it doesn't.


----------



## corenting (Oct 29, 2012)

Some overlapping with search box :







Old [yt] bb code not working
Old [member] bb code not working
Some posts in HTML (http://gbatemp.net/threads/irc-guide.240270/) are broken


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 29, 2012)

Bugs with Home Customization new feature:
http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc335/Mars_Fotocubeta/wat.jpg
(made an Image so you can actually see the bugs)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> Bugs with Home Customization new feature:
> http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc335/Mars_Fotocubeta/wat.jpg
> (made an Image so you can actually see the bugs)


 

What browser are you using?


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What browser are you using?


 
I used Firefox on PC and Mac, the bugs appear in both OS's.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 29, 2012)

The lack of... privacy, so to say.
EDITED : It just feels a bit awkward that a person can see what another was doing, how long ago, what they liked, how many likes they have.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2012)

corenting said:


> Old [yt] bb code not working
> Old [member] bb code not working
> Some posts in HTML (http://gbatemp.net/threads/irc-guide.240270/) are broken


These should all be in here. But overall you've surmised the issues that I personally wanted to address.
In regards to the issue with HTML, it's actually severalfold and not as simple as it appears. The way IP.Board handles BBcode is by replacing them with their respective HTML elements in the database, converting back to the appropriate elements upon edit. As a result, many other BBCode intensive posts may have been 'broken' by the import process, and this is something that will need to be fixed manually, unfortunately.
However, a much more immediate issue is that actual HTML that already exists within certain posts doesn't appear to be rendering correctly. Whether or not this is related to IP.Board's "HTML feature", I don't know, but it might prove an issue in the long-run. As an example, my embedded Pastebins in the IRC Staff Forum are no longer visible, and the TempCast's Player appears to have disappeared.
On a side-note: I do not know whether or not the ability to post HTML still exists (or, if it has yet to be re-implemented), but it has proven to be extremely useful (even to me) and it'd be greatly appreciated. If necessary, HTML Whitelisting can be implemented via HTMLPurifier.


----------



## Zero (Oct 29, 2012)

Users with less than 100 posts can enter the BST.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> The lack of... privacy, so to say.
> EDITED : It just feels a bit awkward that a person can see what another was doing, how long ago, what they liked, how many likes they have.


http://gbatemp.net/account/privacy
?

I went through and tweaked some of my profile settings almost first-thing on logging in, like not letting people know when I've last viewed their PM (so they don't get impatient while I'm off posting in another tab, for example).


----------



## loco365 (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought I'd mention that in the forum conversion, spoilers were broken rather badly - the contents of one spoiler got split among three spoilers. It's nothing major, but I just thought I'd mention it.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokémon-4th-gen-mapping.335538/ shows the issue quite a bit.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2012)

corenting already took part of it but several youtube tags are iffy at best (some of the really old ones like the youtube video ID options had been broken before the upgrade though). Also many of us had got used to the youtube autoparser but that is not so bad as it just leaves a URL, for a nice example of the mix have a poke around through the

My main two problems would be the topic tags are missing- if I ever had runs of features or threads likely to be of similar topic (release posts to games that have hype/discussion threads and such) I would use them as a search.

Second and it probably serves me right for using a deprecated feature back on IPB was that the title command ( [title:sometext] ) of the spoiler box no longer works.

Other than that the new forum is fast as anything which will certainly help me get used to the new skin (GBAtemp v3 was a bit slower than V2 although I eventually tweaked things which made it fast) and everything you are probably already aware of ( http://gbatemp.net/newgon/ gone, ask gbatemp links not working, the old HTML <area> stuff in the title bar being gone). I will probably have to get used to the new reply box (it keeps existing formatting which I sometimes dislike), but that is neither here nor there.

If I click the alerts button in a thread some of the text of the thread below pokes through. I will have to check that it is not my paranoid security settings doing that though.

I should also note threads I had followed as just a notification now email me instead, I do not mind and could get my preferred behaviour back after a bit of fiddling*, but in the interest of staying on the good side of spam filters and given the old forums had people that used the "follow every thread I post in" option that might not be ideal. How you play this is up to you although for myself I would not mind having to add email notification to various threads and as long as they were still followed it is surely all good so a site wide "regression" to site only notifications could work.

*I checked through the proper notifications and did not see anything, in the thread itself there was not a lot but unfollowing and refollowing gave me a checkbox to receive emails.

If we are going truly minor the likes counter in pre v4 threads says "1 people like this." for those posts that just one person has liked, but there are bigger problems than truly minor grammatical errors right now (I would probably think about changing the wording rather than coding up something that will spit out a different message as plurality demands).


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2012)

Rydian said:


> http://gbatemp.net/account/privacy
> ?
> 
> I went through and tweaked some of my profile settings almost first-thing on logging in, like not letting people know when I've last viewed their PM (so they don't get impatient while I'm off posting in another tab, for example).


 
I think she's referring to the fact that people can always see your activities. There's no way to keep it completely private; it's just between everyone, members only, or friends only.

PG is just suggesting there should be a "Just Me" option for these sorts of things.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 29, 2012)

Thread previews on the main page force the page to expand (on a 1360x768 display as well as a 1920x1080, which is even more affected).  After moving the mouse down to do a horizontal scroll, the preview disappears and the page returns to normal width.  Your only option is to use the arrows to horizontal scroll or use a mouse that is equipped with horizontal tilting.

Also, on the user info box in each post, "Post Count" is labeled as "Message Count".


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 29, 2012)

When browsing the site in a window the search box sits right on top of and blocks the whole "[username] inbox alerts logout" section near the top right of the page. It isn't blocked when switching to fullscreen, but I don't like to browse fullscreen so this is kinda annoying. At first I was going nuts looking for how to get to my settings and preferences etc until I finally thought to see what happened if I went fullscreen.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2012)

The text at the bottom is cut off in Chrome (stable).


----------



## corenting (Oct 29, 2012)

Like FAST6191 said there are some bugs with the alerts :




Edit : ninja'ed by Rydian 

Edit 2 : I think it's more a feature than a bug but is normal that when I'm not logged I cannot see signatures ?

Edit 3 : I had to edit my Plus Ou Moins DS post because there was a quote from the readme which was broken (using the quote bb code on V3 you could quote an existing post or just say quote=something and it was displayed, which was broken in XenForo with my quote=readme)


----------



## Cyan (Oct 29, 2012)

- In my signature, not all links were imported (I had links on the brown colored texts), it didn't have a special formating except for the color. It also skiped the linefeed. (I had it on two lines, now all is on the same one).
- ws.gbatemp.net is missing too

Already reported, but still:
- "quote=", "osquote=", and "title:", were great. I hope to see them back soon (and what would be nice is if you can parse all the old posts to fix them without us editing our old messages manually )
- html posts not parsed (example)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I'm going to lock this topic.
> I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.
> 
> From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report


 

------------------------


This thread is for reporting any bug or annoyance that you find
or to ask for help in post formatting while we all get used to XenForo.

We are quite aware that some of the old IPB bells and whistles are gone.
Some of them will be brought back later, and some will be gone forever.
We ask that you do not gripe about this. Nobody is precisely 'happy' about it.

While this forum software change was forced by an unpleasant occurrence,
it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
Keep looking around, try out the features and options of XenForo, and we'll all learn the quirks of it together.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2012)

Mouseover on the Recent Topics box extends the frame outside the browser window (and opens a scroll bar at the bottom of the tab), but when I take the mouse off the title to scroll right, the mouseover box and the scroll bar disappear. So half the box gets cut off.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure if mentioned because I'm a little too lazy to read, but when you ignore someone now instead of just blocking posts it'll block entire threads from being seen. Also not sure if this was intended or not, but it would be nice if we could still see the threads.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 29, 2012)

the search toolbar is over the alerts,inbox and log out  box


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 30, 2012)

i have a custom title and im at 326 posts






 3ds wifi dont have the same icon on wifi as wii and ds
smileys "undefined" are broke for my  just show up as "undefined"


----------



## MassiveRican (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is where I should be posting this but, I'm 80% of the time posting off my mobile phone (iPhone 3GS Tmobile Opera Browser), however I get this error whenever I try to access GBAtemp.net:


> *Your IP address is blocked from this server*
> It appears that you are connecting via a proxy that is currently blocked on our site. If you want to visit GBAtemp.net please simply switch off your proxy or VPN connection. If you think this is a mistake, please feel free to contact us.


 So I'm contacting you guys in hopes that maybe you can help me resolve the issue  I would be forever grateful. Thanks guys and I'm super stoked you're back up and running strong.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 30, 2012)

I was able to change my title without the amount of posts required.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 30, 2012)

When you make a new post, it doesn't bring you to the last page, kinda annoying


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 30, 2012)

Something wrong with avatar which... NO ANIMATED? I am using GIF (animated version) format for my avatar....


----------



## lolzed (Oct 30, 2012)

(Not really a bug)It's kinda annoying how the date of when a post was posted is under the signature, not on the post itself, would be nice if it was bigger too


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 30, 2012)

I deleted some old profile posts yesterday but now they show up again.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2012)

At this point there is no option to PM a member from their profile page.


----------



## DCG (Oct 30, 2012)

I miss the gallery :'(


----------



## andibad (Oct 30, 2012)

._.

this forum software too many javascript on a cool slim theme  ,that sometimes make chrome hang 4-9 seconds (opera 12.10 is fine, firefox 19 is fine, weird on chrome 23) , header menu is sometimes hate me, is too responsive.... and why gravatar i already set is unset on new one?

why why i still labeled as new member? 

i miss old profile page ._. 

i just miss awesome IPB text editor, anyway why not use ckeditor?

btw is more faster to load than old one o.o

i miss a button to hidden someone signature XP


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

More of question than a bug report, I noticed something called Participant Groups. 
What is that and how does it work?


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

When you set your account to auto-login, it starts out logged off the next time you open up your web browser, and it just takes a few seconds...


----------



## finkmac (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is XenForo, but… 

The "tweet this page" button gives a default tweet that is 10 characters too long…


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 30, 2012)

I have read this new inbox message several times , but still it shows i have new mail...  dunno if its just me .. but it wont go away lol.


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 30, 2012)

The forum is messed up when using IE8, it is such a total mess that it is to much to describe what goes wrong, i would like to invite the staff just to test it out.

Now you might wonder why using IE8, well there is one reason for me, actually 2, but 1 can be resolved by using another browser.

I sometimes go on the forum when there is a dead moment at work, the catch there is that it is heavy restricted, not alowing me to use another browser. Also all the pc's still use win xp which only allowes IE ver. 8 as the highest version that can be run.

May i also note lots of people still use win xp and prefer ie as browser.

In that light i think it would be a nice effort to make the forum more browser backwards compatible if possible.

Greetings
Etheboss


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2012)

WAT


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WAT


 

If I could see which of the five people with that avatar it is, I might be able to fix it.



Spoiler:  And that's nothing compared to something I saw


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I'm going to lock this topic.
> I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.
> 
> From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report


 

------------------------


This thread is for reporting any bug or annoyance that you find
or to ask for help in post formatting while we all get used to XenForo.

We are quite aware that some of the old IPB bells and whistles are gone.
Some of them will be brought back later, and some will be gone forever.
We ask that you do not gripe about this. Nobody is precisely 'happy' about it.

While this forum software change was forced by an unpleasant occurrence,
it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
Keep looking around, try out the features and options of XenForo, and we'll all learn the quirks of it together.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If I could see which of the five people with that avatar it is, I might be able to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  And that's nothing compared to something I saw


 
LOL

It's Yepi69


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> LOL
> 
> It's Yepi69


 

Okay, it looks like he just went from being a newcomer to being a member today. I can fix it, but it wouldn't take careof the underlying ribbon-stacking problem. This is a job for tj_cool or Costello.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2012)

The list code eats and shits newlines like nobody's business.

Lines between entries eaten.
[list][*]Line one

[*]Line two.

[*]Line three[/list]

Becomes...

Line one

Line two.

Line three

Extra line shit out at beginning and end.

Line before...[list][*]Line one

[*]Line two.[/list]Line after last.

Becomes...

Line before...
Line one

Line two.
Line after last.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2012)

when i click on a thread even ones i have never read before it immediately goes straight to the last post. than later when i go back it does it again even threads i've posted it it goes right past my post and straight into the next page!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 31, 2012)

wifi on 3ds is not the same as wii and nds


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Why is the forum asking me if im sure i want to "like this post". Its already hard enough for me to find the like button anyways, it should just work like it used to.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2012)

Just tested, not getting confirmation here.


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 31, 2012)

Whenever I click on a thread in the recent threads section,
I get redirected to the middle page instead of the last page.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2012)

nintendoom said:


> Whenever I click on a thread in the recent threads section,
> I get redirected to the middle page instead of the last page.


It goes to the first unread post by default from what I've seen.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 31, 2012)

I still have to confirm if i want to like something.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 31, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> View attachment 924
> 
> I have read this new inbox message several times , but still it shows i have new mail... dunno if its just me .. but it wont go away lol.


 

"leaving all conversations was the only solution to this"


----------



## yagami69 (Oct 31, 2012)

not a bug but just some default configurations are still, in Twitter feed is following the default Soulcalibur hashtag from the creator of the plugin u can see it also in the "join the conversation" link:
http://twitter.com/#search?q=#soulcalibur OR #soulcaliburv OR #8wayrun OR fromaishi_CALIBUR -RT


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2012)

This is in the PM's


----------



## Arras (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if this even counts but whatever: When editing the Dark Theme to try and make things a bit better looking I tried to change the color of the area around everyone's avatar in the Thread Poster box if you go to a forum. I succeeded for everything BUT Thug's. For some reason it's impossible to change the color of the area around his avatar. His is the only one I've seen this problem with and I couldn't figure out why either. Maye something is borked in the HTML? It only happens with threads posted by him. All threads posted by him.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

why is 3dsguy soo spacial?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 1, 2012)

His location is long and not being broken.


----------



## Arras (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually never mind, I found the problem. For some reason the old version by Ace hardcoded a specific color for Thug only. I assume it was a mistake and he meant to change everyone, but still kinda funny 
Edit; FYI it looked like this:


Spoiler


----------



## Cyan (Nov 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> why is 3dsguy soo spacial?
> *snip image*


It's also happening on long usernames.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 1, 2012)

not sure if what's new? is the equivalent of latest posts in the old forum, but can I not need to click what's new in order for the page to properly refresh? 
If I just refresh the page, it still shows the last results but those I've read are no longer in bold.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rydian said:


> His location is long and not being broken.


ok i see (from resting)

my user name has been glitch just make shure there no spaces


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I'm going to lock this topic.
> I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.
> 
> From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report


 

------------------------


This thread is for reporting any bug or annoyance that you find
or to ask for help in post formatting while we all get used to XenForo.

We are quite aware that some of the old IPB bells and whistles are gone.
Some of them will be brought back later, and some will be gone forever.
We ask that you do not gripe about this. Nobody is precisely 'happy' about it.

While this forum software change was forced by an unpleasant occurrence,
it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
Keep looking around, try out the features and options of XenForo, and we'll all learn the quirks of it together.


----------



## Arras (Nov 1, 2012)

The Contact Us and Top buttons at the very bottom of every page are the same color as the background on most browsers including Firefox 18 and Internet Explorer 10. It does work properly if I set Internet Explorer to Compatibility view, though. Same goes for the Terms and Rules; almost invisible as well.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 1, 2012)

Was not really a bug, but you should now be able to hide the console tabs ("NDS", "Wii" etc) from the navigation bar.
Might be useful for people with smaller screen resolutions, or simply if you want to ignore certain consoles


----------



## Arras (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually about those Contact Us and Top buttons: Once they have been clicked, they change color to become visible. There's no space between them though, so it shows "Contact UsHomeTop" now.

Edit: Are Former Staff supposed to show up in the Online Staff box? Another World is listed in there.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 2, 2012)

How would the tabs be hidden?  I'm not seeing any sort of x or option in the dropdown.  User preferences?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 2, 2012)

Rydian said:


> How would the tabs be hidden? I'm not seeing any sort of x or option in the dropdown. User preferences?


 

Probably by the "Customize this page" button next to your name on the portal.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know if its a bug or not but names that are long like mine wrap around instead of the word being fully on the second line.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2012)

Where 's the option for disabling the temp sending me mails about Post here funny pictures thread?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 3, 2012)

So I tried to go to DS Programming for newbies and, the 1st page is really glitched and the table of content's doesn't work properly. The GBATemp header appears at the bottom of the screen and the body of every message on the first page goes from being readable to becoming a buggy mess!

(I may really need this to be fixed because I plan on using NFlib in my NDS projects but, how can I use it if the tutorial on the page I mentioned is really buggy and glitchy?)


----------



## jjjewel (Nov 4, 2012)

Some parts of my posts went missing when you changed to Xenforo.

Ex. My first post in this thread.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/completed-love-plus-english-translation-patch.272861/

There used to be a long post after the spoiler tag, but not anymore in this new board. And some parts of other posts have some text missing too.

(Not a big deal, though. I only randomly checked my old posts and found something I wrote went missing, so I think I should report here. )


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Nov 4, 2012)

I know a couple people already mentioned this but I am also getting the search bar covering the User CP, Alerts and Message area using both Firefox (PC) and Android Internet Browser (HTC Inspire). Haven't tried Chrome at all and IE8 doesn't show any of the Navigation bars or links (I never use IE but I was just using it to test gbatemp).



Spoiler: Firefox











 


Spoiler: IE8










 


Spoiler: Android










 
Also editing text on the android browser doesn't give me a flashing cursor to see where I am placing text, which makes it hard to fix typo's etc.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 4, 2012)

For anyone with the search covering the username etc:

Go to your settings, under options will be a setting "Hide Section Tabs".
Select a few of those and save. That'll hide the tabs from the bar on the top leaving more room for the userbar.

The problem is simply the lack of space, so doing the above should work.


----------



## Etheboss (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanx tj_cool, that helps a lot, but overlap still occurs when i am in a forum with 3-4 or more sub forums, for example the wii forum:
In my case, i can only see the first 4 subforums, after the the searchbar overlaps it again.
I guess the forum does not auto adjust this if you have a small screen, what seems to be happening in my case, when i am on my laptop, which has a 14 inch screen.


----------



## Janthran (Nov 6, 2012)

I just checked and you can't even log in on IE7


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

Sometimes threads become really messed up for a short time. I'll take a screenshot when it happens again, but it seems to fix itself after a while. It happened to http://gbatemp.net/threads/installing-isos-on-ps3-internal-drive-4-30-rogero.337078/ and http://gbatemp.net/threads/swapnote-trivia-quest.336499/, but now both look normal again.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

My name got changed from Actinopterygian Melospiza to just Actinopterygian, I'm assuming this has to do with a limit on how long your name can be or something.

I don't really care that much about having my old user name, but if you guys are just going to change it can I at least get to chose what it gets changed to? I liked Actinopterygian Melospiza, but I don't care for just Actinopterygian. I'm not trying to be a douche but I just don't really like that my name got changed with no input from me and with no notification from any staff as to why it was changed and if anything could be done about it.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 8, 2012)

Actinopterygian said:


> My name got changed from Actinopterygian Melospiza to just Actinopterygian, I'm assuming this has to do with a limit on how long your name can be or something.
> 
> I don't really care that much about having my old user name, but if you guys are just going to change it can I at least get to chose what it gets changed to? I liked Actinopterygian Melospiza, but I don't care for just Actinopterygian. I'm not trying to be a douche but I just don't really like that my name got changed with no input from me and with no notification from any staff as to why it was changed and if anything could be done about it.


Seeing as other people got individual letters trimmed off the end of their name, I'm pretty sure it was a technical limit and no human actually did it on purpose.

Supervisors do name changes in situations like this, contact one of them and see if they'll help you.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Seeing as other people got individual letters trimmed off the end of their name, I'm pretty sure it was a technical limit and no human actually did it on purpose.
> 
> Supervisors do name changes in situations like this, contact one of them and see if they'll help you.


Oh weird...I guess it was just a coincidence that it got cut off right after the first word, I had assumed that there was a limit somewhere between 15 and 25 characters and that someone had just dropped the second word to make it fit the requirement without the second word being cut off. I don't spend a whole lot of time here so I didn't notice anyone with cut off names.

Anyway, thanks for the help, I'll contact a supervisor post-haste.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Actinopterygian said:


> Oh weird...I guess it was just a coincidence that it got cut off right after the first word, I had assumed that there was a limit somewhere between 15 and 25 characters and that someone had just dropped the second word to make it fit the requirement without the second word being cut off. I don't spend a whole lot of time here so I didn't notice anyone with cut off names.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help, I'll contact a supervisor post-haste.


 
I'll have that fixed in moments.
(actually, p1ngpong will have it fixed. Jackass stealing my thunder)

Yeah, your name was the perfect length to be cut off automatically.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'll have that fixed in moments.
> 
> Yeah, your name was the perfect length to be cut off automatically.


Thanks, that was fast. You changed it before I could even find out how to send a freakin' PM. Gosh darn you XenForo!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Actinopterygian Melospiza said:


> ...You changed it before I could even find out how to send a freakin' PM. Gosh darn you XenForo!



We're all having to un-learn and then re-learn what we knew before. It's tough on everybody...might even be tougher on old farts like me. (but I had a few days to practice before the forum was back up) 
Did you get the PMs figured out?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I'm going to lock this topic.
> I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.
> 
> From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report


 

------------------------


This thread is for reporting any bug or annoyance that you find
or to ask for help in post formatting while we all get used to XenForo.

We are quite aware that some of the old IPB bells and whistles are gone.
Some of them will be brought back later, and some will be gone forever.
We ask that you do not gripe about this. Nobody is precisely 'happy' about it.

While this forum software change was forced by an unpleasant occurrence,
it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
Keep looking around, try out the features and options of XenForo, and we'll all learn the quirks of it together.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> We're all having to un-learn and then re-learn what we knew before. It's tough on everybody...might even be tougher on old farts like me. (but I had a few days to practice before the forum was back up)
> Did you get the PMs figured out?


Yes I did, thank you. I had like just figured it out when I got the notification of your first response.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 8, 2012)

Excellent. If you need a nudge in the right direction, feel free to message me any time.
If I don't have an answer, I'll find someone who does.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 9, 2012)

some codes from old engine not work on the new engine, that is normal, so I dont know if it is really a bug, but take a look on this: http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-50-best-freeware-games.290310/
It is not hard to read information there, but it is a bit messed.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 9, 2012)

It happens on posts created with GBATemp v3 (v3+ could render them correctly by converting them on the fly).
XenForo converted only V3+ format.

I could fix it, but it's using v3 tags for picture preview from the old gallery. I don't know if the preview thumbnails are still availables.
I don't have time right now, but I'll do it in few hours if nobody else did it before me.


Edit:
I fixed the post's format.
I couldn't link to thumbnails (doesn't seems online anymore), so I put spoilers for screenshot instead.


----------



## PsyBlade (Nov 9, 2012)

Some imported posts seem to be cut off.
From what I can tell from my posts they a cut off at "<" sings (as in 1 < 2).


----------



## Smuff (Nov 9, 2012)

My user name has been mysteriously shortened 

"Smuffthemagicdra" is a bit weird looking.

Can I get it changed please ?


----------



## loco365 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thought I'd mention that before, the freezing issue was nearly none for me, but now, whenever I load the site, or multiple tabs of GBAtemp, Chrome locks up completely.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 10, 2012)

Not really a bug, but it is a nuisance. Sometimes I browse this forum on my netbook and with a 10.1 inch screen, things tend to crowd together, in this case the search bar covers the user panel up along the top where the Alerts and user name tabs are located on the right hand side.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 10, 2012)

Fairly urgent, IMO - Forum Rules are gone as far as I can tell.  If not, they're something that don't even show up in top-page Google results.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 10, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Fairly urgent, IMO - Forum Rules are gone as far as I can tell. If not, they're something that don't even show up in top-page Google results.


 
http://gbatemp.net/help/terms

(It's listed under "Help" on the portal)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> http://gbatemp.net/help/terms
> 
> (It's listed under "Help" on the portal)



I would have never guessed o.o

I think at some point a link to "Rules" in the top left of the navbar like it was on the previous forum would be a good idea (not that anyone who needs to look at it end up looking at it, anyway...)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone else confirm that the first page of the Pokemon Hack Screening Thread is screwed up (i.e anything at the top of the page and anything past the first post)? It is for both my bro and I, and I'm pretty sure it's not just my internet.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 12, 2012)

it's broken on my side too.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 13, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/supercard-dstwo-review.232281/

This post seems to have just a view issues... the HTML isn't working for me at all.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 13, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Not really a bug, but it is a nuisance. Sometimes I browse this forum on my netbook and with a 10.1 inch screen, things tend to crowd together, in this case the search bar covers the user panel up along the top where the Alerts and user name tabs are located on the right hand side.


 
This happens on my Samsung Galaxy S3 as well, and can also be replicated by making the window narrow (I sometimes have a footy match playing in a window and use a smaller browser window)

Like so:







Also, is there a 'new posts' function like on the old board?  That's pretty much the only way I used to browse the forum, so I'm finding I'm not really visiting as I can't be bothered to go through each forum of interest individually.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 13, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> This happens on my Samsung Galaxy S3 as well, and can also be replicated by making the window narrow (I sometimes have a footy match playing in a window and use a smaller browser window)
> 
> _*snip_
> 
> Also, is there a 'new posts' function like on the old board? That's pretty much the only way I used to browse the forum, so I'm finding I'm not really visiting as I can't be bothered to go through each forum of interest individually.


 
I get the same covering issue. It's apparently due to screen resolution. There _is_ a "New Posts" option....actually there are two of them.
You'll find one at the top of this page.


Spoiler:  wide image to show both the error and the "What's New" link










"What's New" (last link in the light blue bar) will show you all the newest threads. Once you're on the What's New page you have the option
"All Recent Messages" (on the right of the screen) which acts most like the old IPB "New Posts" option.
Yes, it's an extra click, so it's a slight annoyance. Expect that to change eventually.
But it works for now.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah even adjusting my window size does nothing to fix it. My computer is only at 1024x768 resolution.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 15, 2012)

BlueStar, Vulpes, yeah it does the same thing on my tablet and phone (Nexus 7/Galaxy Nexus, respectively). Quite annoying, but at least if you have a notification the balloon is also a clickable link, which ought to stick above the search box.

And here we go:





Edit - not to pick on the new guy, but you know, yeah...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 19, 2012)

Some posts not showing in "Your content"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 20, 2012)

nothing ad block cant fix but


i keep geting this


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I'm going to lock this topic.
> I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.
> 
> From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report


 

------------------------


This thread is for reporting any bug or annoyance that you find
or to ask for help in post formatting while we all get used to XenForo.

We are quite aware that some of the old IPB bells and whistles are gone.
Some of them will be brought back later, and some will be gone forever.
We ask that you do not gripe about this. Nobody is precisely 'happy' about it.

While this forum software change was forced by an unpleasant occurrence,
it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
Keep looking around, try out the features and options of XenForo, and we'll all learn the quirks of it together.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't see a way to report a user for <insert reason here> reason, just a post.

Unless I am crazy and that option was never there.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 26, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I don't see a way to report a user for <insert reason here> reason, just a post.
> 
> Unless I am crazy and that option was never there.


 

You mean a report button on a user's profile page? Yeah we had one under IPB. In time we probably will again.
For now if you find the need to lodge such a report, PM it to one of the staff.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 3, 2012)

Can someone please fix this page
http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokémon-hack-screening-thread.330688/


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2012)

A rather strange bug.
I just got an alert saying someone quoted me in a thread I never posted in and it also led me to a post that didn't contain any quoted posts from me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2012)

I also had a couple of phantom alerts yesterday- the icon popped up but there was nothing there when I clicked on it.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2012)

I "Sometimes" get the option to unblock someones ignored content. Othertimes it just shows the thread without any of the ignored posters posts leaving it very hard to decipher what is going on.


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Dec 13, 2012)

ok i dont know about fellow temps but latley i been getting unable to view shoutbox error even though i am logged on is anyone else getting this and if so can someone maybe en admin take a look at this problem please best regards sankepliskin2334


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 18, 2012)

Quote box is overextended regardless of the horizontal length of the browser, across multiple browsers, and across both themes.



Spoiler











It's been evident throughout all the other news posts with quotes, but none of them have been right next to the featured picture so it is hard to notice.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

(non dark).


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 20, 2012)

soo i like some thing twice


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2012)

It is no great problem but at the end of every thread (I have yet to check properly around forums, the wiki and whatever else) I have as much space again that is completely blank (the dark blue of the background in this case). Should I have time later I will try my hand at investigating it a bit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2012)

Figured out what it was (probably should have checked properly on the day) that was causing the massive borders.
-the little upload swf thing ( http://gbatemp.net/js/swfupload/Flash/swfupload.swf ) which formerly hovered around the post reply button (made changing the size of the reply box annoying on occasion) now sites at the bottom right of the page. Noscript blocked it and the little click to activate thing sits there which ends up doing that.


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a bug, but it's a thread that might deserve being "cleaned up".
http://gbatemp.net/threads/supercard-dstwo-review.232281/

This page references it:
http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/

So I'm sure it gets lots of traffic.
Looks like there are some stuff that needs to be cleaned up from the migration from IPB to XF.

Keep up the great work GBAtemp


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 29, 2012)

Middle vertical-align of images is missing.



 

Fixed:


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 19, 2013)

so like, i liked a thread/post, and like it totally says 'i like it' like too much and stuff. i mean i _like_ the post, i dont _love_ the post and stuff.




cuz like i *am* vatoloco, so like how can me and vatoloco like it. i mean like whats going on, like is it my doppelganger or like is it a hint to myself that i have like multiple personalities and stuff. like omg, im like soooo confused and junk.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2013)

the bug where you 1st view a thread and it takes you to the last post is still present. i've put up with it but now it's getting annoying..


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 6, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> the bug where you 1st view a thread and it takes you to the last post is still present. i've put up with it but now it's getting annoying..


That's how Xenforo is designed, not a bug.
To view the first post you need to click the timestamp.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2013)

i do bit it still goes to last post


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 6, 2013)

You sure you're clicking the correct link?


Spoiler


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2013)

yes ff was updated recently maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> I'm going to lock this topic.
> I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.
> 
> From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report


 

------------------------


This thread is for reporting any bug or annoyance that you find
or to ask for help in post formatting while we all get used to XenForo.

We are quite aware that some of the old IPB bells and whistles are gone.
Some of them will be brought back later, and some will be gone forever.
We ask that you do not gripe about this. Nobody is precisely 'happy' about it.

While this forum software change was forced by an unpleasant occurrence,
it isn't necessarily a bad thing.
Keep looking around, try out the features and options of XenForo, and we'll all learn the quirks of it together.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you be an zasraniec of those GIF animated files not being animated if your avatar is an GIF animation file?
That’s not fixed. Miss phpBB. One more alert is placed on your account.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> How do you be an zasraniec of those GIF animated files not being animated if your avatar is an GIF animation file?
> That’s not fixed. Miss phpBB. One more alert is placed on your account.


SEE!
Even Taewong knows we should have Gif Ava's on the forums again.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 8, 2013)

Ever since I went to a thread in the NDS ROM Hacking and Translations subforum called "New Super Mario Bros. U Max" (this one), almost every page of GBAtemp has redirected me to an error page on Facebook, forcing me to manually cancel loading on every single page this happens. I'm not sure what's going on, as I've already cleared my cache and it hasn't fixed the problem.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 8, 2013)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Ever since I went to a thread in the NDS ROM Hacking and Translations subforum called "New Super Mario Bros. U Max" (this one), almost every page of GBAtemp has redirected me to an error page on Facebook, forcing me to manually cancel loading on every single page this happens. I'm not sure what's going on, as I've already cleared my cache and it hasn't fixed the problem.


 

Happening to me too, log out of Facebook and it'll stop redirecting you.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 8, 2013)

Ron said:


> Happening to me too, log out of Facebook and it'll stop redirecting you.


Really? I don't want to keep logging out of Facebook just to browse GBAtemp, though...


----------



## chyyran (Feb 8, 2013)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Really? I don't want to keep logging out of Facebook just to browse GBAtemp, though...


Me neither, but what can you do until they fix it?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 8, 2013)

Ron said:


> Me neither, but what can you do until they fix it?


I can stop coming to GBAtemp for longer than it takes to check if it's fixed.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 8, 2013)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I can stop coming to GBAtemp for longer than it takes to check if it's fixed.


Or you could use a separate browser to browse FB or GBAtemp!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 8, 2013)

Ron said:


> Or you could use a separate browser to browse FB or GBAtemp!


Naaah... I don't feel I should have to do something like that because of a problem Facebook caused and isn't fixing.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to lock this topic.
I've already noted everything that was reported here, but it's too hard to keep track of everything if it's all in the same topic.

From now when you find a bug, please post a new topic for it. Don't forget to use the "NEW" tag so we immediately see it's a bug report 


Facebook bug: http://gbatemp.net/threads/facebook-redirection.342592/
Why we have no animated avatars: http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-reminder-about-signatures.341880/#post-4532718


----------

